# I have a pack goat for sale



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, he is a wannabe pack goat. Or rather, I want him to be... here is my CL ad, if there is anyone interested or has advice on selling a goat. I got into a car accident and broke my hand, couple ribs, etc.. and I am hoping he can find a new home with someone.
http://eugene.craigslist.org/grd/3904258140.html


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish he didn't have horns, my other 2 don't.


----------



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, that is too bad. I also have some Saanen and Nubian milkers that were disbudded and I definitely prefer horns.


----------

